
Show HN: Open sourcing uRacer, a GLES2 top-down racer made with libgdx - dud3z
https://github.com/manuelbua/uracer-kotd
======
MH15
This looks great! Albeit unmaintained, it's rare to find a game/simulation of
this high graphical caliber anywhere in the open source arena. The readme also
shows one just what they'd need to know to get started with your project.

------
lostgame
Please add screenshots or a description to your Readme file.

I’ve never heard of this game - a quick Google didn’t seem to return any
screenshots or info, and I certainly don’t want to have to download and
compile code just to see what it is.

All of this sounds like a lot of criticism - I’m really glad you tried to OSS
this but please at least show us what it is.

~~~
dud3z
Are you sure you loaded the README.md fine? It contains descriptions and
screenshots as well.

